# My Mila is gone.



## Mila_the_rattie (Aug 19, 2015)

I just have to vent....to get this horrible pain off of my chest, with people that understand my love and devotion for this wonderful species. I came home tonight from work to find my Mila had passed. She was very sick and not herself for the past month and I knew it was her time snd I thought I would be ok...but I am not. I am broken....now for the horrible realization that I will come home to find she is not there. She won't be there with her love....her playfulness....her excitement to see me...her rattie kisses....her squeaks and teeth chattering. She was my little baby, my companion for two and a half years....through some of the hardest times in my life and I loved her....so completely. I can only hope that I gave her the best life possible while she was with me. RIP my dear sweet baby...I will always remember you.


----------



## Mila_the_rattie (Aug 19, 2015)

My sweet baby


----------



## EmJay (Sep 2, 2015)

So sorry for you loss :-( RIP sweet Mila.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news. But Mila would want you to be happy; she would want you to get another couple of needy ratties that are without a devoted owner.


----------



## Tiffanie (Aug 31, 2015)

She looks just like my Shu. I'm really sorry for your loss. It will get better.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! But what a wonderful bond you had, and I am sure Mila felt it as strongly as you did. What a lucky girl she was, to have had you for a buddy!


----------

